# dragged herself out of a sick bed [sickbed]



## geekaprendiendo

No entiendo bien, ¿Sheela está en estado de recuperación (convalecencia) y salió arrastrada de la cama por ella misma? ¿y ella estuvo conectada a un catéter intravenoso? ¿estoy en lo correcto?

Aquí va mi intento:

Aquel ataque enfureció a Sheela. Al día siguiente, *Sheela salió a rastras (a duras penas) de la cama en un estado convaleciente* y, con un conducto de infusión intravenoso en el remolque, llevó a Vidya de vuelta al gurú.

¿qué opinan? ¿cómo sería tu traducción de esa parte?
--------------------------------------------------------
Aquí les dejo el contexto.

Her end run enraged Sheela. The next day, Sheela dragged herself out of a sick bed and, with an intravenous drip line in tow, took Vidya back to see the guru. This time he had plenty to say. He unloaded on Vidya, who was the commune president. He said Sheela was his agent, and when she spoke, she was talking for him. He told Vidya to never challenge Sheela and to share that instruction with other commune members.


----------



## srb62

geekaprendiendo said:


> No entiendo bien, ¿Sheela está en estado de recuperación (convalecencia) y salió arrastrada de la cama por ella misma? ¿y ella estuvo conectada a un catéter intravenoso? ¿estoy en lo correcto?
> 
> Aquí va mi intento:
> 
> Aquel ataque enfureció a Sheela. Al día siguiente, *Sheela salió a rastras (a duras penas) de la cama en un estado convaleciente* y, con un conducto de infusión intravenoso en el remolque, hizo que Vidya volviera a ver al gurú.
> 
> ¿qué opinan? ¿cómo sería tu traducción de esa parte?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Aquí les dejo el contexto.
> 
> Her end run enraged Sheela. The next day, Sheela dragged herself out of a sick bed and, with an intravenous drip line in tow, took Vidya back to see the guru. This time he had plenty to say. He unloaded on Vidya, who was the commune president. He said Sheela was his agent, and when she spoke, she was talking for him. He told Vidya to never challenge Sheela and to share that instruction with other commune members.



First, 'a sick bed' doesn't sound quite right to me.  For me, it is 'normal' to hear 'HER sick bed'
'sick bed' refers to the fact that someone has been ill and because of the illness has been in bed, trying to get better,  for some time.  It could refer to a serious illness/condition/situation or could be used in a slightly ironic/light-hearted manner.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Mmm...

Entonces, ¿cómo sería la traducción? 

Otro intento:

- Al día siguiente, Sheela, mientras aún se recuperaba de una enfermedad, salió a duras penas de la cama y, con un catéter de goteo intravenoso en el remolque, llevó a Vidya a ver al gurú de nuevo.

¿qué opinan? ¿ o se referirá a una *camilla* de esas que hay en los hospitales?

- Al día siguiente, Sheela salió a duras penas de una camilla en la que estaba recuperándose de una enfermedad, y con un catéter de goteo intravenoso en el remolque, llevó a Vidya a ver al gurú de nuevo.

Fuente.


----------



## srb62

geekaprendiendo said:


> Mmm...
> 
> Entonces, ¿cómo sería la traducción?
> 
> Otro intento:
> 
> - Al día siguiente, Sheela, mientras aún se recuperaba de una enfermedad, salió a duras penas de la cama y, con un catéter de goteo intravenoso en el remolque, llevó a Vidya a ver al gurú de nuevo.
> 
> ¿qué opinan? ¿ o se referirá a una *camilla* de esas que hay en los hospitales?
> 
> - Al día siguiente, Sheela salió a duras penas de una camilla en la que estaba recuperándose de una enfermedad, y con un catéter de goteo intravenoso en el remolque, llevó a Vidya a ver al gurú de nuevo.
> 
> Fuente.


I don't know how to translate 'sick bed' I'm afraid.


----------



## srb62

geekaprendiendo said:


> Mmm...
> 
> Entonces, ¿cómo sería la traducción?
> 
> Otro intento:
> 
> - Al día siguiente, Sheela, mientras aún se recuperaba de una enfermedad, salió a duras penas de la cama y, con un catéter de goteo intravenoso en el remolque, llevó a Vidya a ver al gurú de nuevo.
> 
> ¿qué opinan? ¿ o se referirá a una *camilla* de esas que hay en los hospitales?
> 
> - Al día siguiente, Sheela salió a duras penas de una camilla en la que estaba recuperándose de una enfermedad, y con un catéter de goteo intravenoso en el remolque, llevó a Vidya a ver al gurú de nuevo.
> 
> Fuente.



Hi, 'sickbed' seems tricky to me as it can mean (I think) both a bed used by patients/sick people in a  hospital OR more figuratively to describe a situation at home where someone has been ill and, perhaps, resting in bed for some time.
I came across 'lecho de enfermo' in the dictionary.  I think that probably this is NOT figurative and is only literal (but I'd need someone with more knowledge than me to deal with this).  In your text it seems as if we are dealing with a 'literal' sickbed for a patient in a hospital, so perhaps 'lecho de enfermo' might work?
Like I said, it's beyond my abilities!!


----------



## geekaprendiendo

¿Y no ayuda mucho la fuente que te proporcioné?


----------



## srb62

geekaprendiendo said:


> ¿Y no ayuda mucho la fuente que te proporcioné?



Hi, I can't be sure, but they seemed okay. 
However, I was just trying to help with the 'sickbed' part.


----------



## SevenDays

geekaprendiendo said:


> Mmm...
> 
> Entonces, ¿cómo sería la traducción?
> 
> Otro intento:
> 
> - Al día siguiente, Sheela, mientras aún se recuperaba de una enfermedad, salió a duras penas de la cama y, con un catéter de goteo intravenoso en el remolque, llevó a Vidya a ver al gurú de nuevo.
> 
> ¿qué opinan? ¿ o se referirá a una *camilla* de esas que hay en los hospitales?
> 
> - Al día siguiente, Sheela salió a duras penas de una camilla en la que estaba recuperándose de una enfermedad, y con un catéter de goteo intravenoso en el remolque, llevó a Vidya a ver al gurú de nuevo.
> 
> Fuente.



Lo entiendo como "cama" y no "camilla":_ se levantó a duras penas de la cama_. Esa es la idea. "Sick bed" es la expresión para nuestro "lecho de enfermo" o "cama de enfermo", y como opción: _Al día siguiente, Sheela se levant_ó_ de su lecho de enferma, y ..._ (lo demás lo veo bien).
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

*sickbed*
 1. an invalid's bed (often used to refer to the state or condition of being an invalid).
        "he had climbed from his sickbed to help the club"

1.* sickbed* - the bed on which a sick person lies

Note that it is one word, not two.
Also, I agree that "out of *a* sickbed" doesn't sound natural.


----------



## SevenDays

Right, I missed that; _sickbed_ (otherwise, "sick bed" reads as if the bed is _ailing_ or _mentally ill_...). My Webster's unabridged has "sickbed" too, though here we have "sick bed," with a couple of "a sick bed" examples from classical literature. Strictly speaking, "a" in "a sickbed" (or "a sick bed") functions as a _determiner_, just like "her" in "her sickbed;" "a" and "her" are noun modifiers. The semantic effect of "a sickbed" is that, it seems to me, "sickbed" assumes an independent, generic sense (signifying one member of the class of "sickbed"), and so the idea of "possession" that "her" contributes in "her sickbed" is now absent: we've detached "Sheela" from "sickbed," sort of speak. Of course, if something doesn't sound natural, then it doesn't sound natural (never mind syntax and semantics).
Cheers


----------



## eduy

SevenDays said:


> Lo entiendo como "cama" y no "camilla":_ se levantó a duras penas de la cama_. Esa es la idea. "Sick bed" es la expresión para nuestro "lecho de enfermo" o "cama de enfermo", y como opción: _Al día siguiente, Sheela se levant_ó_ de su lecho de enferma, y ..._ (lo demás lo veo bien).
> Saludos



Mi humilde opinión desde Granada (España)
Notas: no se mucho inglés pero creo que aquí la expresión "in tow" no significa remolque, sino; arrastrar, remolcar, llevar consigo algo arrastrándolo...
Drip line, se traduciría como "vía intravenosa" mas coloquialmente conocido como "gotero", pues es un catéter que deja caer gota a gota.
Drag, dependiendo del contexto puede ser bajar, arrastrar, arrastrar los pies,descender, caer...

A ver que OS parece mi versión libre:

... Al día siguiente, Sheela se bajó por sí misma de la cama y, con una vía intravenosa arrastrando, llevó a Vidya de vuelta a ver al gurú.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## JennyTW

eduy said:


> Mi humilde opinión desde Granada (España)
> Notas: no se mucho inglés pero creo que aquí la expresión "in tow" no significa remolque, sino; arrastrar, remolcar, llevar consigo algo arrastrándolo...
> Drip line, se traduciría como "vía intravenosa" mas coloquialmente conocido como "gotero", pues es un catéter que deja caer gota a gota.
> Drag, dependiendo del contexto puede ser bajar, arrastrar, arrastrar los pies,descender, caer...
> 
> A ver que OS parece mi versión libre:
> 
> ... Al día siguiente, Sheela se bajó por sí misma de la cama y, con una vía intravenosa arrastrando, llevó a Vidya de vuelta a ver al gurú.
> 
> Espero haber sido de ayuda.


Totalmente de acuerdo. No sé como nadie no se ha dado cuenta antes.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Muchas gracias a todos.

Creo que ya encontré la mejor traducción, aunque parece no quedar claro para los angloparlantes el por qué el editor de dicho artículo prefirió usar "a sick bed" (sickbed) en lugar de "her sickbed". ¿Quizá para referirse a la cama (o camilla si se está en un hospital) y no a una enfermedad adquirida por Sheela? ¿o quizá para referirse "a ambas cosas"?


*¿En serio "a sick bed" permite referirse al mismo tiempo a una enfermedad adquirida por Sheela y también a una "cama" física?* El "dragged herself" me da a entender de que ella es la enferma, ya que por un momento pensé que ella llevaba la "vía intravenosa"  para otra persona.

¿Algunas opiniones más para dejar claro este asunto?

P.D.: El artículo pertenece al sitio web de Oregón, por si el lenguaje en ese lugar puede afectar a esa frase.


----------



## JennyTW

Está claro que Sheela está enferma, con una vía intravenosa puesta, pero hace el esfuerzo de levantarse de su lecho de enfermedad para ir a hablar con el gurú.


----------



## mewilson

Creo que el sentido es "*se levantó con gran esfuerzo del reposo total*".  "_Sick bed_" sí se usa, pero me parece algo anticuado o raro.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Gracias a todos por sus esfuerzos. La cosa ya se entiende mejor. Pero no es necesario hacer una traducción literal. Me parece que el sentido es éste:

Al día siguiente, Sheela se levantó *con gran esfuerzo* de *un es**tado de reposo*, y *cargando consigo* una vía intravenosa, llevó a Vidya a ver de vuelta al gurú.

Sin, embargo, "sick bed", literalmente, sería "cama" (camilla, si estuviera en un hospital), ¿cierto?


----------



## JennyTW

Pues sí, "sick bed" podría ser "cama" pero no me convence "de un estado de reposo", porque no indica el hecho de que esté enferma (aunque supongo que con lo de la vía intravenosa, se entiende).


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Entonces, creo que lo más apropiado sería ésta:

Al día siguiente, Sheela se levantó *a duras penas* de *la cama**, y cargando consigo una vía intravenosa, llevó a Vidya a ver de nuevo al gurú.


*​Ahora, Jenny?


----------



## k-in-sc

The original says "_a_ sick bed [sic]" because it's the first and only mention of her being sick on that occasion.


----------



## JennyTW

k-in-sc said:


> The original says "_a_ sick bed [sic]" because it's the first and only mention of her being sick on that occasion.


Yes, I was going to say before, you do need SOME mention of her sickness. I was going to suggest;
Al día siguiente, Sheela se levantó a duras penas de la cama, y enferma, cargando consigo una vía intravenosa, llevó a Vidya a ver de nuevo al gurú.

Also, I'm not sure about your translation of "end run".


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, an end run is more or less the opposite of an attack -- it's bypassing someone's authority/going over their head.


----------



## srb62

JennyTW said:


> Yes, I was going to say before, you do need SOME mention of her sickness. I was going to suggest;
> Al día siguiente, Sheela se levantó a duras penas de la cama, y enferma, cargando consigo una vía intravenosa, llevó a Vidya a ver de nuevo al gurú.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure about your translation of "end run".



I'm not sure any of the suggestions catch the 'flavour' of sickbed, which is tricky.
Would some construction with the idea of either 'getting better'/'being cared for'/'having spent a lot of time in' (or a combination of them) not be an idea.

"de la cama, (en la que/la cual llevaba (bastante) tiempo recuperando(se?)),...."  - I'm aware this might be too clumsy/too poor , but it's just to give an idea.

It's complicated, of course, because (for me, at any rate) we can't tell if it's the idea of a hospital bed or not - nor do we know how long the patient has been in it.


----------



## k-in-sc

In this case the point is just that she was sick enough to need an IV but got up and went out anyway. We don't need to know how long she was sick or what she had -- it is irrelevant to the article, hence "a" sickbed.


----------



## srb62

k-in-sc said:


> In this case the point is just that she was sick enough to need an IV but got up and went out anyway. We don't need to know how long she was sick or what she had -- it is irrelevant to the article, hence "a" sickbed.



I wonder if there's a difference between usage of 'sickbed'?  If we're talking about someone in hospital/an institution I think I'd use 'hospital bed' in this case and not 'sickbed'.

I'm not sure I fully agree - for me the idea of  'sickbed' often carries with it the idea of being ill/looked after and for a period of time (future and/or past) - of course the actual specific time/nature of the care is 'irrelevant'.  
If we're talking about giving a rendering of the complete phrase then, perhaps you can leave a precise translation of 'sickbed' out.  However, if we're talking about a translation of 'sickbed' itself, then I don't feel that just using 'cama' would capture this.  
If it's a bed in an institution such as a hospital, then what's wrong with 'lecho de enfermo' or something like that?


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Ya comprendí mucho mejor lo que dice k-in-sc.

Es "parecido" a decir "se recuperaba de su enfermedad", pero en el artículo original no hay ninguna mención anterior sobre su "enfermedad", así que sería raro leer algo así, pues nos llevaría a preguntar: ¿de qué enfermedad habla?

Debido a que no dejaron ninguna mención anterior, eligieron decir: "se recuperaba de UNA enfermedad".
-------------------------------------------------------
Entonces creo que ya sé cuál podría ser la traducción más correcta: 

- Al día siguiente, Sheela se levantó a duras penas de *la cama mien**tras** se recuperaba de UNA **(como dice k-in-sc)** enfermedad*, y cargando consigo una vía intravenosa, llevó a Vidya a ver de nuevo al gurú.


¿Ahora, amigos?


----------



## JennyTW

The fact that she is in a sick bed doesn't mean that she is recuperating, but that she is ILL. And it's true that it doesn't matter which illness she has or how long she has had it for. She is ill and she has to make an effort to get up and take Vidya to see the guru. That's why I suggested the translation in post #20. 

If you read the original "fuente" given by the OP, you will see that Sheela is not in hospital and that there IS more mention of her illness;

"They were exhausted. To keep going, Sheela relied on a regimen of medications. Nervous energy so robbed her of sleep that she resorted to a drip line for sedation. For her and the others, the exhaustion made their demons loom more menacing than ever." (From part 4).

If we can't translate sick bed adequately, then at least we have to transmit the fact that she was ill and in bed. That is all that sickbed really implies.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

¿Entonces estás completamente segura de que "a sick bed" (separado) significa simplemente "lecho de enfermo" (cama) y no se quiere expresar nada más que eso?

Vi en otros traductores que "her sickbed" y "his sickbed" hacían aparecer en las traducciones palabras como "convalecencia", "recuperación", etc.

¿segura que en tu idioma el "a sick bed" no hace referencia tampoco a un "intento de recuperación"? Si no es cierto, entonces pienso que la traducción sería así:

-  Al día siguiente, Sheela se levantó a duras penas de la cama mientras *intentaba* recuperarse de una enfermedad, y cargando consigo una vía intravenosa, llevó a Vidya a ver de nuevo al gurú.

Pero si lo que dices es cierto, entonces el "intentar recuperarse" no entraría en el sentido de "out of a sick bed", por lo que la traducción sería así:

- Al día siguiente, Sheela se levantó a duras penas de la cama, *y estando enferma **y* cargando consigo una vía intravenosa, llevó a Vidya a ver de nuevo al gurú.
-----------------------------------------------------
Ahora mi duda es clara:

¿El "sick bed", POR SÍ MISMO, denota "estar enfermo y en proceso de recuperación"? ¿sí o no? Yo sé que literalmente "sick bed" es "lecho/cama de enfermo", pero tal vez en el idioma inglés ya "consiguió" un nuevo sentido dentro de la palabra misma: estar en un lecho de enfermo *para recuperarse (el usuario *srb62 dice que "sickbed" tiene otro sentido: estar siendo cuidado, atendido).

Yo sé que ese "para recuperarse" se puede deducir, pues es obvio que si alguien está en su "lecho de enfermo" es porque "intenta" recuperarse o reducir al menos los efectos de la enfermedad. La pregunta es, ese "intento de recuperarse" está implícito en el "a sick bed" inglés o es algo que se deduce arbitrariamente fuera del significado literal de sick-bed?

Creo que ahora las cosas quedarán más claras.


----------



## JennyTW

Creo que ya lo he dicho antes pero por sí no ha claro; "sick bed" NO significa que una persona esté recuperándose. Significa que está enferma y punto. Incluso puede que se esté muriendo de su enfermedad; no tiene por qué estar recuperándose a la fuerza. Evidentemente, una persona enferma, en cama, necesita de alguien que la cuida, como dice srb62. Pero eso no tiene que ver con el tema que estamos tratando. 

Entonces, es más acertado tu segundo intento arriba, aunque para esto prefiere el mío del poste #20 porque no repite tantas veces "y".

Al día siguiente, Sheela se levantó a duras penas de la cama, y enferma, cargando consigo una vía intravenosa, llevó a Vidya a ver de nuevo al gurú.


----------



## srb62

JennyTW said:


> The fact that she is in a sick bed doesn't mean that she is recuperating, but that she is ILL. And it's true that it doesn't matter which illness she has or how long she has had it for. She is ill and she has to make an effort to get up and take Vidya to see the guru. That's why I suggested the translation in post #20.
> 
> If you read the original "fuente" given by the OP, you will see that Sheela is not in hospital and that there IS more mention of her illness;
> 
> "They were exhausted. To keep going, Sheela relied on a regimen of medications. Nervous energy so robbed her of sleep that she resorted to a drip line for sedation. For her and the others, the exhaustion made their demons loom more menacing than ever." (From part 4).
> 
> If we can't translate sick bed adequately, then at least we have to transmit the fact that she was ill and in bed. That is all that sickbed really implies.





Agreed - sometimes things just can't be translated completely and something will have to be lost in some way.  And yes, that's what I was trying to say that a sickbed wouldn't necessarily mean 'getting better' it could mean 'trying to get better' or perhaps 'being looked after' - or maybe not even that in some unlucky cases!!  
Tricky but interesting.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Creo que ahora suena mejor, agregándole el "además".

- Al día siguiente, Sheela se levantó a duras penas de la cama, y *enferma*, cargando *además* consigo una vía intravenosa, llevó a Vidya a ver de nuevo al gurú.



Gracias Jenny, y a todos los demás.


----------

